# Tubular Track



## T-Man

I did a video on cleaning tubular track.
I needed two pieces for a signal project and decided to film it.
I used scotch brite until the surface became smooth. Even cleaned up the sides. Enjoy

I now use common oil to wipe after cleaning. Alcohol works too.


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks for the view T.

First one looks like new.

You should add for the new guy's that while your cleaning is the time to give the track a good inspection.

TRACK 101;

First look at each tube of rail to make sure that's none is bent. Matter of fact look the entire length sometimes you find a bent one that the only way to fix is to loosen up the tabs on the tie and remove the rail and put another in it's place. 

Then look at the center rail to make sure that the paper is still under it at each tie.

If you can wiggle any rail on the ties take a punch and gently tap the tabs on the ties that hold the rail to secure it.

Then look at the ends where the pins go in and make sure the pins are snug in the rail. 
You can buy special pliers made to shape the rail around the pins to snug them up.

If you do this before you install each rail you will save a headache later on trying to figure out why your train is not running right.

Some will clean the track like T-Man does then weather the sides of the rail to make it look like real rusted rail.
Some do the same but paint the center rail black.

I remember a friend years ago actually left his track outside to be rusted outside in the rain. He greased the tops of the rail to protect them from rusting and after the sides rusted he cleaned up the tops and installed them.

It didn't look bad either!


----------



## Benn

Electrolysis would probably work swell to. although it might wreck the insulators. that first piece of track looks brand new! nicely done! :thumbsup:

instead of hijacking yours maybe i'll start up a how to thread cleaning track with electrolysis, i'll have to test it out first.


----------



## tankist

Benn said:


> Electrolysis would probably work swell to. although it might wreck the insulators. that first piece of track looks brand new! nicely done! :thumbsup:
> 
> instead of hijacking yours maybe i'll start up a how to thread cleaning track with electrolysis, i'll have to test it out first.


possible, just as with anything else metal. 
but between the time to complete and contraption to hold plausible ammount of rails submerged and connected, somehow i don't see this very attractive.


----------



## Benn

tankist said:


> possible, just as with anything else metal.
> but between the time to complete and contraption to hold plausible ammount of rails submerged and connected, somehow i don't see this very attractive.


ah, good point, i guess if you were to wire more then one piece of track at a time then it could prove to be more time efficient, if not doing 1 track at a time with electrolysis could always be the lazy man's way out


----------



## tankist

proper electrolysis takes hours. one piece at a time, for say 6 hours (probably more) to complete is quite some time. and then you will need lots of pieces for your track. so i only see this feasible in larger batches but then the more metal you put, the longer it takes. 
i can see a bucket load sitting there for easily 24 or more hours. which i guess doable but then i don't see why really bother unless the track is badly eaten by rust. but then again why not just use better track...

not to bring you down, feel free to give it a try, its certainly fun (i built up a "layer " of nickel coating for a rusty motorcycle fuel tank this way. took over 4 days and several nickel plated bolts)
but i don't see why really.


----------



## T-Man

Electrolysis is expensive, track is dirt cheep. Interesting if you want a new finish. The O track was in good shape to start. Thelight was just at the right angle to show the difference. The 027 was average rust in my collection.
Gee glad you could visit us in O gage land


----------



## Benn

i wouldnt say electrolysis is expensive all you really need is:
(1) A plastic container
(2) Arm and Hammer washing soda
(3) A battery charger
(4) a waste electrode, such as scrap iron plate.

that's it. but tankist does serve a good point, it would take hours, im use to doing bigger stuff related to my tractors (plows, axle housings ect.) although I think i may still have to try it, a nickle plated track would look cool for display purposes.

im glad i could visit you here in o gauge land too T-man!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

I was thinking of the coating solutions. Something with copper or nickel. The baking soda just cleans it. Doesn't?


Some track tools. I modified the left pair.


----------



## T-Man

A refresher on loose and dirty track.

For beginners, check out my posted links here


----------



## Newguy95

i heard that mineral spirtits was a good track cleaner just wondering if this was true

great video by the way helps a lot

the day after i saw this video i went up to ace and bought some scotch brite here i was thinking itd be an expensive product and it turned out being cheap and workks just as good as your video shows, but the guy that directed me to it also had a good idea about using it for grassy areas. may have to try that too


----------



## T-Man

I use an all around paint thinner as a general cleaning solvent. Mineral spirirts I save for staining. It would work with track that gets dirty with use. It would remove a gray oily residue. It depends if the track is rusty or has buildup. Go with what works the best. Brown scotch brite is good stuff.


----------



## Newguy95

ok thank you
that will help me immensely


----------



## karlos

Thanks T-Man, this video just came in very useful to clean my just recieved lot of O gauge tracks bought over the bay...T for Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man ... awesome!

1. I recently cleaned some old track and had to bend the hollow-tube ends back into shape. At first, I tried just a needle nose pliers, but I had trouble keeping the tube part (where a mating pin would fit) round. Then, it hit me ... insert an extra pin into each tube FIRST, then bend / straighten as needed with needle nose.

2. However, I REALLY like your custom-ground pliers ... that end-shape looks PERFECT for grabbing/squeezing the "flat" parts that stick down below each tube. How about you make a few hundred of these things and hand them out to presents to all of us loyal MTF tinkerers?!?

3. I (naively) found out about the middle-rail insulation paper the hard way. Had a track section where it had slipped out. Now, I grab the multimeter and touch the contacts to outside / middle rails, first, to make sure that there's no electrical short.

Great video!!! (And what sort of mood music do you prefer?!?)

TJ


----------



## Reckers

TJ, he's partial to Barry Manilow.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> TJ, he's partial to Barry Manilow.



I think the T man would prefer the Mighty Mouse theme song.

_Here I am to save the dayyyyy, Might T is on the wayyyyy:thumbsup: _


----------



## T-Man

I often have a radio on. Sometimes I play old albums for a change. I don't have the Mighty mouse theme song. I do have the little Nash Rambler!! by the Playmates!!


----------



## Reckers

Two years back, my baby brought me home a dirt-encrusted 1929 Victrola from her family's attic---they didn't want it. It plays the old 78 rpm records. I took it apart and cleaned it up, found some needles for it and now have about 50 or so records for it. It's the perfect background for working on 1950's trains! Jimmie Rogers' Blue Yodel!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Two years back, my baby brought me home a dirt-encrusted 1929 Victrola from her family's attic---they didn't want it. It plays the old 78 rpm records. I took it apart and cleaned it up, found some needles for it and now have about 50 or so records for it. It's the perfect background for working on 1950's trains! Jimmy Rogers' Blue Yodel!



Jimmy Rogers' Blue Yodel? 

That sounds like a "I would get a headache song.":laugh:

I'm a good old Rock and Roll guy.

Though I seem to like the old Polka songs since my mom used to place them on the Accordion, "spelled wrong? (squeeze box?) 

When I was a kid we all used to dance like nuts to them at family gatherings.:appl:

But give me good old Rock and Roll any day.

(and of course I like the corny truck driver songs too.)


----------



## T-Man

Now, I look For K Tel Classics.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Now, I look For K Tel Classics.




Who????????


----------



## T-Man

K-Tel was an LP with a group of hits. A cheep commercial label Like love songs with a Barry Manilow hit. They were all from mixed bands. With themes of 70's etc. Ronco was another label. You never heard of them???


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Jimmy Rogers' Blue Yodel?
> 
> That sounds like a "I would get a headache song.":laugh:
> 
> I'm a good old Rock and Roll guy.
> 
> Though I seem to like the old Polka songs since my mom used to place them on the Accordion, "spelled wrong? (squeeze box?)
> 
> When I was a kid we all used to dance like nuts to them at family gatherings.:appl:
> 
> But give me good old Rock and Roll any day.
> 
> (and of course I like the corny truck driver songs too.)


Jimmie Rogers was a Mississippi boy, born in 1897. He's known as the Father of Country Music, or as The Singing Brakeman. He actually worked as a brakeman for a while before tuberculosis drove him from the rails. His entry into music corresponded with the gradual availability of radio and recordings across the U.S. He was the first homegrown national music star. His songs were essentially blues songs, often punctuated with yodels. He originated several of the repeating themes still prevelant in country or blues ("...I'd rather drink muddy water, and sleep in a hollow log..."). Before Jimmie, music was limited to glitzy types like Enrico Caruso and his operatic offerings. Jimmie gave regional music credentials: people began imitating his country twang and blues rythyms and country music was born, kicking and wailing. Rock and roll evolved later from country and Memphis blues, a la Elvis and Jerry Lee Lewis. Jimmie's yodeling reminds you of the plaintive wail of a train whistle, rushing through a dark, lonesome night----just the stuff for when you're running old steamers.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> Two years back, my baby brought me home a dirt-encrusted 1929 Victrola from her family's attic---they didn't want it. It plays the old 78 rpm records. I took it apart and cleaned it up, found some needles for it and now have about 50 or so records for it. It's the perfect background for working on 1950's trains! Jimmie Rogers' Blue Yodel!


Hey Reckers,

That sounds way cool. Are you talkin' about the wind-up type?

About 20 years ago, I put my parent's protests aside, and spent a day cleaing out their pack-rat basement. Chock-a-block flowing with junk ... and more junk ... and more junk. I heaved most of it. Including, apparently, their box of old 78 rpm records.

It's a wonder and a miracle that they're still talking to me. I'll never hear the end of that fiasco on my part. Just when I think I'm safe, and enough time has passed, my mother will look at me all cross-eyed-like, bend her eyebrows down low, give me a death-stare, and say ... "You know, YOU are the one who threw out all of our old records."

Guilty as charged. I've learned my lesson. Never, NEVER, NEVER throw out someone else's junk. There's bound to be a treasured thing-a-ma-jig in there somewhere.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Reckers,
> 
> That sounds way cool. Are you talkin' about the wind-up type?
> 
> About 20 years ago, I put my parent's protests aside, and spent a day cleaing out their pack-rat basement. Chock-a-block flowing with junk ... and more junk ... and more junk. I heaved most of it. Including, apparently, their box of old 78 rpm records.
> 
> It's a wonder and a miracle that they're still talking to me. I'll never hear the end of that fiasco on my part. Just when I think I'm safe, and enough time has passed, my mother will look at me all cross-eyed-like, bend her eyebrows down low, give me a death-stare, and say ... "You know, YOU are the one who threw out all of our old records."
> 
> Guilty as charged. I've learned my lesson. Never, NEVER, NEVER throw out someone else's junk. There's bound to be a treasured thing-a-ma-jig in there somewhere.
> 
> TJ


Some of them old 78's can be worth big bucks!

Don't you know every thing is collectible 

no such thing as junk.


----------



## Reckers

TJ, it's the old, wind-up type, all right. I had to search ebay for months to find the crank for it; that was lost. This thing has a motor that weighs around 30 pounds, all by itself. They also had about 30 records remaining, and those came with it. I've since added to the collection. There's a thriving trade on ebay in the records, but shipping is pretty dicey. I'd say 1/3 to 1/2 of those I won arrived broken (money refunded). If it will make your Mom forgive you, tell her that, unless the recording was a rare one OR on a rare label, they are collectible but cheap. I know of a guy here in Louisville whose 2-car garage is literally full of records, stacked 5 feet high in swaying columns. He lets me look through them and buy at $1 each; he's already searched them for the valuable ones. 
One other interesting facet: needles. When I was a kid, we had phonographs---hard, long-life needle and soft records, the standard 45's and 33's, with the occasional 78 everyone thought was weird. Back then (1929), it was super-hard, brittle records and soft needles. You changed the needle after every record, and the Victrola has lil cups for loud, soft, and used needles. You played it once, then threw the needle away. You can still buy them, too. This model is "new" technology; no big, awkward horn on the top. Instead, it was engineered to fold the horn underneath in the cabinet and play through two doors that could be opened for listening. Volume control was simple: use a loud (thick) needle or a soft one (thin). Open the doors wider or close them to soften the music. I'll see if I can find a pic to post.


----------



## Reckers

Here she is... 90 years old and still dancing.



















She looks sort of worn and dusty in the pics, but that's just the glare of the flash. She's actually in pretty good shape, and that nickel arm shines! (took a lot of elbow grease to get her this way, too).


----------



## Boston&Maine

Who knew that a record player was related to Lionel tubular track


----------



## tjcruiser

Trains? What trains? Isn't this the Barry Manilow / old Victrola forum?

"And maybe the old songs
Will bring back the old times
Maybe the old lines
Will sound new"

That's a VERY nice piece of history and engineering there, Reckers. Glad you've got her running smoothly. Interesting sidebar about old/soft vs. new/hard needles ... I didn't know that. I grew up in the 60's with lots of 45's and the like ... remember those little plastic disc that you had to put in the big center hole to turn it into a little center hole? Why didn't they just make the record with a little center hole to begin with ?!?

Anyway ... thanks, all, for the nostalgic sidebar ... fun stuff.

Now ... was someone talking about trains or something like that ???

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Back to "cleaning O and O27 tubular track" ...

You pros have stresses the importance of clean rails and connector pins, from a surface-to-surface electrical contact standpoint. You've offered good tips on how to get the job done. However ...

I'll soon be on the hunt for some more cheap O27 track, which likely means rusty stuff.

In cleaning up the track, how does one go about cleaning the INSIDE of the tube ends at the end of the track section, in way of where it'll mate with connector pins?

I'm thinking all I need is some sort of a WIRE pipe cleaner that I can poke and twist in there to clean out the gunk/rust. But where would I find something like that? Has anyone ever used/seen wire pipe cleaners? Any other "clean inside the tube" suggestions?

Or am I simply being a little OCD here ???

Thanks!
TJ


----------



## Reckers

TJ,

If OCD is your heart's desire, live it proudly. *grins* One approach is to insert pin and twist it a few times and then blow it out before crimping, to scrape the inner surface. If you are determined to OCD it, though, what I think you are looking for is a welder's tip cleaner. You should be able to find it at any real hardware store, at Lowes, Home Depot, and so on. Probably about $5. It's a folding case a little bit bigger than the old metal Zippo cigarette lighters that burned lighter fluid. It's hinged on one end; when you open it, you have multiple gauges of stainless steel wire that are tempered and scored. Tempering makes them rigid; the scoring makes them, essentially, very fine files. If you want to scrape the innards of your tubes, those would reach in there and scrub.
That said, you could just put the track together and see how it does. If you have a dead zone or slow area, two spade connectors soldered to either end of a wire can be used to jump the offending pin. Come in from the bottom and shove one spade up into the track's seam. stretch it out to the next track, beyond the pins, and shove the other end in. Voila! Juice!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> ... welder's tip cleaner ...


Reckers, you are just packed with all sorts of goodies and tips. Look at this little thing:










and cheap, too. I'll pick on up at Home Depot this week. Seems OCD-perfect for me to get inside those tubes.

Thanks! Now, speaking of "packed with all sorts of goodies", don't you have some REAL packing to do?

TJ


----------



## RichT

tjcruiser said:


> remember those little plastic disc that you had to put in the big center hole to turn it into a little center hole? Why didn't they just make the record with a little center hole to begin with ?!?TJ


_Stepping on the Off topic Soap box, Because I wanted to know as well_

Because.......

In February 1949, RCA Victor released the first 45 rpm single, 7 inches in diameter, with a large center hole to accommodate an automatic play mechanism on the changer, so a stack of singles would drop down one record at a time automatically after each play. Early 45 rpm records were made from either vinyl or polystyrene. They had a playing time of eight minutes.

_Stepping off_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I tried the tip cleaner, doesn't work for track worth a hoot. However, I have the solution, the outfit was mentioned in another thread.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-brushes/

These get in and do a great job cleaning the inside of the track.


----------



## T-Man

*Bent Track*

Track that is bent, what to do? The easiest thing is to cut it off and use it as a shorter section or save the parts to repair other. Here I tried to repair the bends.




















I used pliers to straighten the track to start. I insert ten penny finish nails into the rails for form. Then i worked out the kinks by use of a small hammer on top. pliers helps on the sides to squeeze it into place. The track pliers helps straighten it too.



















All that was left was a bulge on the inside rail. It may not make much of a difference but to get it back would require to remove the rail to straighten it. Other wise this is far enough.


----------



## tjcruiser

T,

I think your three 10-penny nails are worth more than the section of track! 

Seriously, smart idea to insert a solid rod (the nails) inside the tubes during the rebend ... a necessary thing, I think, to help keep the track tube itself from buckling.

I hope you don't have to do that to all of the other pieces in your new-found Antique track box!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Dave Sams

Nice video, thanks for posting.

I'm on to Scotchbrite now.

When I first got back into trains, my local shop said not to use them, they felt the left a residue on the track.

I couldn't find anything left when I finished.

I wipe my rails down after rubbing with the scotchbrite.


BTW, at the same shop, I asked if a MTH loco would run on DC and 027.

They said sure to the 027. As far as DC, they said, "Well they run on DCC."

I bought an engine, it didn't run on 027.

Thanks again for the vid.


----------



## T-Man

Dave, just keep in mind that the O scale track is deeper for the wheel flanges. Some smaller MTH engines may work. You never know until you try. The only backset from asking questions, is that they don't try it first. When I do answer something, I take the fun away from it.hwell:

Here ,I promote tubular track and show some of it's advantages, maybe something someone else can use.

TJ, the box was sweet. only three curves were bad on the ends which is why I decided to post a repair. I aligned all the pins to one side of all the track. The new stuff had all the pins and the older chrome ties was missing 12. not bad for a used box of track. I have plenty of curves now. After seeing the 072 curves it just gives you the urge to go to the ceiling!!!!

I also added more tunnel pictures in the antique alley thread, both sides are identical.


----------



## servoguy

An easy way to crimp track pins is with a crimper for terminal lugs. They are available at a car store or Radio Shack for less than $10. Instead of coming over the top of the rail, hold the crimping tool horizontally (with the track horizontal, also) and come under the pin. Grab a little of the tubular part of the rail with the crimping tool and crimp it. This will make a very tight connection for the pin. 

BB


----------



## servoguy

tj, the 45 recoreds had a large center hole so that the changer could drop them quickly thus reducing the interruption between records. 

BB


----------



## servoguy

I think we decided the way to clean the inside of the rails is using wire brushes available from McMaster Carr. Just go to their web site and look up wire brushes. They make many different sizes. 

Another thing I have discovered is that using Lionel's method for tightening the connection between sections by squeezing the open end of the rails doesn't work very well. After almost 60 years of running Lionel trains, I started bending the end of the rails that the pins are installed in. I bend the center rail to the right and the left rail to the left and leave the right rail alone. This puts pressure on the contacts which seriously reduces the resistance of the connection. Furthermore, you only have to do it once. The track can be disassembled and reassembled without any further bending of the rails. You can bend the switch rails and crossing rails also, but be careful not to break the plastic. 

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I picked up the track pliers from Olsen's, they seem to work well for me.


----------



## seabilliau

Anyone ever try using Bar Keeper's Friend? That's gotta do something. I use it in my All-Clad stainless in the kitchen (my real workbench), shines up brass, copper, even cleans my porcelain bath tub better than anything I've used. 

http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/

The more I look the more I'm starting to like tubular.


----------



## NorCalTransplant

seabilliau said:


> Anyone ever try using Bar Keeper's Friend? That's gotta do something. I use it in my All-Clad stainless in the kitchen (my real workbench), shines up brass, copper, even cleans my porcelain bath tub better than anything I've used.
> 
> http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/
> 
> The more I look the more I'm starting to like tubular.


That's a good idea, that stuff is awesome, I'm going to try it! Though those scotchbright pads do work well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I tried Bar Keeper's Friend, but I wasn't that impressed over other cleaning methods.


----------

